# Venison?



## savagesage (Sep 30, 2013)

So Im a deer hunter and I killed a deer last night and realized there are a lot of inedible scrap bits of meat that I don't want to waste. can a tegu eat raw venison? how about cooked? Thanks


----------



## mduke3 (Sep 30, 2013)

I've ordered venison from Hare-today a few times, I feed it raw, and my girl LOVES it.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes and always raw.


----------

